# Looking for my first RTA



## Marius van Tonder (6/10/17)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well. I am quite new into vaping and got the Vaporesso Revenger starter kit, which I totally love. The NRG tank is good except for the fact that with the standard coils I struggle to taste a lot of the flavours and everything that I have read suggest that RBA coils give much better flavour than stock coils. As far as I know there is no RBA coils available for the NRG tank and it seems as if the Ceramic coils are also not available as yet.

I have been reading up a lot on the Ammit 25 after spotting the thread about it on here and it seems like a good RTA. 

It is more for me about flavour than clouds and would appreciate any suggestions about the type of coils that will work best on the Ammit 25.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/17)

Maybe this thread will help: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-ammit-25-thread.t39221/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (6/10/17)

Andre said:


> Maybe this thread will help: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-ammit-25-thread.t39221/



Hi Andre,

Thanks for the quick response. I have read every post in that thread and its the main reason I am looking at the Ammit 25. Is there other single-coil RTA's which give better flavour without breaking the bank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/10/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hi Andre,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I have read every post in that thread and its the main reason I am looking at the Ammit 25. Is there other single-coil RTA's which give better flavour without breaking the bank?


I have not tried the Ammit, but can recommend the Coppervape Skyline without reservation. Best flavour ever. I do MTL, but as I remember forum responses also good for restricted lung hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marius van Tonder (6/10/17)

Andre said:


> I have not tried the Ammit, but can recommend the Coppervape Skyline without reservation. Best flavour ever. I do MTL, but as I remember forum responses also good for restricted lung hits.



Thanks I will read up about it as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/10/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hi Andre,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I have read every post in that thread and its the main reason I am looking at the Ammit 25. Is there other single-coil RTA's which give better flavour without breaking the bank?



The Serpent SMM is definitely worth your consideration. Easy build and great flavor 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (6/10/17)

Hi buddy. So i was, like you, recently deciding to abandon stock coils and get into building my own. I came as close as about to paying for a Griffin 25 RTA, before i decided, let me do some research on rda's. The reason was that after looking at the size of RTA tanks, i realised that i would have to walk around with a bottle of flavour anyways. After further research, i got myself the icon RDA and i am still in love with it. There are a lot of new ones which you can choose from now, but i would say go for an rda. the flavour is absolutely off the charts. Today I had tail chase by Wiener Vape Co, @Rooigevaar , which is a lemon cream and fruit loops profile, and every hit tasted like i was taking a bite out of the Bakers lemon creams biscuit.(Mind blowing and unique juice btw). An RDA, in my opinion, is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (6/10/17)

I can second the Skyline for flavour
Great tank

I also agree with what @Seemo.wm says. A great RDA produces unbelievable flavour! Negative is you have to carry a juice bottle around and drip some drops into the rda. I think its best to have a good tank and a good rda - best of both worlds. Rda's are also usually easier to rewick so they make for a more convenient way to test out juices.

Let us know how it goes @Marius van Tonder

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (7/10/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I am quite new into vaping and got the Vaporesso Revenger starter kit, which I totally love. The NRG tank is good except for the fact that with the standard coils I struggle to taste a lot of the flavours and everything that I have read suggest that RBA coils give much better flavour than stock coils. As far as I know there is no RBA coils available for the NRG tank and it seems as if the Ceramic coils are also not available as yet.
> 
> ...


If it's flavor you crave the Ammit 25 delivers in spades!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (7/10/17)

Andre said:


> I have not tried the Ammit, but can recommend the Coppervape Skyline without reservation. Best flavour ever. I do MTL, but as I remember forum responses also good for restricted lung hits.


Let's not forget the Engine Nano.Can be had on the China sites for around twenty bucks.A fine single coil RTA w/good flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (7/10/17)

@Seemo.wm thanks for the recommendation but I think I will start of with a good RTA and then get a RDA at a later stage. I think I am between the Serpent SMM and Ammit 25 at the moment and reading through the thread @Andre suggested, it seems that according to @Rob Fisher the Ammit gives better flavour.

I must say the NRG tank works well but these stock coils are so annoying. 2 out of a 5 pack gave me hardly any flavour and almost got me to take up smoking again .

On another note which coils are the best for these 2 RTA's? There seems to be so many different ones and I know i way to NOOB to start and make my own ones.

Thanks everyone for the advice so far. Really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (9/10/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> @Seemo.wm thanks for the recommendation but I think I will start of with a good RTA and then get a RDA at a later stage. I think I am between the Serpent SMM and Ammit 25 at the moment and reading through the thread @Andre suggested, it seems that according to @Rob Fisher the Ammit gives better flavour.
> 
> I must say the NRG tank works well but these stock coils are so annoying. 2 out of a 5 pack gave me hardly any flavour and almost got me to take up smoking again .
> 
> ...


No one is too noob to start coiling. It is very simple to make basic coils.I think 26g is a good wire,easy to work with. Just watch any of the hundreds of videos on YouTube to get the idea.All one needs is a couple of screwdrivers (2.5mm and 3mm is good to start off)and a bit of wire,a small investment.Also a pair of wire cutters or nail clippers that you probably already own.Don't sell yourself short,forum friends are at your fingertips ready to help.Go for it!And good luck!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marius van Tonder (10/10/17)

Hi All,

Just an update. After reading the thread recommended by @Andre and the comments by @kev mac I decided to get the Ammit 25 and have to say I am really impressed with it. The flavours are 100 times better than before .

Thanks so much to everyone for the advice

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (10/10/17)

Marius van Tonder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just an update. After reading the thread recommended by @Andre and the comments by @kev mac I decided to get the Ammit 25 and have to say I am really impressed with it. The flavours are 100 times better than before .
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone for the advice


Fantastic that you got what you were looking for! Many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

